# any good manga similar to gantz?



## SSJ4wally (May 17, 2011)

so i like kei,masaru,etc. and the gantz wepons are extra sick and i cant find the gantz thread/: so i was wondering if i could get some help here. any manga like gantz? (DONT reccomend code geass)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2011)

Any manga with extreme amounts of gore.


----------



## SSJ4wally (May 17, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Any manga with extreme amounts of gore.



like what?!


----------



## Gain (May 17, 2011)

Tokyo Akazukin


----------



## 8 (May 18, 2011)

Re:BIRTH - The Lunatic Taker


----------



## Danchou (May 18, 2011)

Battle Royale.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 18, 2011)

Go read some seinen manga. Also, the gantz thread is somewhere until the 3rd page of this forum (i guess) because I wrote there not too long ago.


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Should read the manga recomendation thread. I aksed this same question awhile ago and got some good responses. Personally i would recomend Battle royale.


----------



## ... (May 20, 2011)

I think it really depends on what exactly you like about Gantz- Violence? Nudity? Sci-fi stuff? Suspense? Romance?

Gantz is a pretty unique manga having these combinations- I can't think of any other manga exactly like Gantz, though.

Ghost in the Shell has awesome weapons.
If you like the concept of mission/game - you may try out Zero One by the same author of Gantz. The ending of that story was kind of half hearted, though. Psyren also has this kind of mission/game concept.


----------



## Tayimus (May 20, 2011)

SSJ4wally said:


> so i like kei,masaru,etc. and the gantz wepons are extra sick and i cant find the gantz thread/: so i was wondering if i could get some help here. any manga like gantz? (DONT reccomend code geass)



Here's the Gantz thread. 

I'd add to the thread but my suggestions have already been mentioned


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 21, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z..think about it.

Kind of a troll post, but yeah.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Others have already mentioned Battle Royale and I'd also say that one, since both are rather violent and involve a competition where you have to kill your enemies/opponents.  Although Battle Royale is using other humans who know each other and conventional weapons.

I'd also recommend Dorohedoro- they're not very similar in terms of plot or anything, but both are very dark violent/gory manga for the most part.  I also really like Dorohedoro, although the plot is a bit confusing, it's an interesting manga.  They have some weird weapons, but mostly the people use different types of destructive magic. 

You could also try Uzumaki, which is this extremely weird manga, it's rather gory and it has the aspect of "weird" that I associate with Gantz (like some of the aliens tend to be rather weird imo, Uzumaki also has something similar with the types of creatures that the humans are fighting against).  

There is also a rec list for Gantz on .  Although looking over the list, I personally don't think Psyren is extremely like Gantz myself   Doubt though is pretty good, it's more psychological with some violence if you enjoy that.


----------



## 115 (May 24, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> Tokyo Akazukin



I absolutely loathe that Manga. Never made it passed chapter three because it was just too fucking gross.

@OP - There aren't many manga's like Gantz. Your best bet would be to look for Seinen/Supernatural/Action manga.


----------



## lucid1 (May 24, 2011)

read parasyte.


----------

